# Core i5 4570 CM HYPER 212x high temps ?



## ajinkys (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm having corr i5 4570 plus cooler master hyper 212x cpu cooler and living in Mumbai. My cabinet is corsair spec 1 having 2 corsair af 140mm fans quiet edition and one rear and one top exhaust are nzxt fn 120mm. CPU is i5 4570 plus cm hyper 212x giving me temp of 38-40c idle and 71-75c undrt full load duribg crysis at ultra for an hour or two. Please share if anyone having the same config for cpu and cpu cooler. Please share your temps and any moderator could you please advise me ??? GPU idle temps are 42c and under load for crysis 3 at ultra settings for an hour or two it reaches 84-86C at 99% load.


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

lol one thread for pgu and another for cpu.
replied to your other thread, remove dust and hope its been a while so reapply TIM. Get a good thermal paste. Hope its still hot in mumbai


----------



## Jripper (Jun 25, 2014)

Is your CM Hyper 212x placed horizontally or vertically? Try changing the direction of the cooler to a vertical setup. 
My gaming temps are high with the 212x as well. Mine is in a horizontal setup.
I think the hyper 212x is pulling in the hot air from the gpu.

If your cooler placement is horizontal,then take it off,reapply thermal paste and then reseat it.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 14532

this is my set-up. two front intake are 140mm and top and rear exhaust are 120mm Please advise ? nothing is OVERLOCKED, i just the config a week back so i doubt there is any dust anywhere for such temps. please advise.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2014)

Those are good temperatures I suppose. My idle is 43-47 in idle with a stock cooler. In an ambient temperature of 35 degrees 40 is pretty good temp IMO


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=*postimage.org/]*s2.postimg.org/o9czm5bq1/10389559_10152496382586885_7344459801178486863_n.jpg
image sharing[/URL]

Idle temps dont matter. Load ones do !


----------



## Jripper (Jun 26, 2014)

Uh that is fine actually. Try taking off the hyper 212x and resetting it the same way. Maybe there are air bubbles in the thermal paste or maybe there isn't proper contact.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 26, 2014)

Remove the thermal paste and reseat your cooler again making sure that there are no air bubbles this time around and check your temps and post here.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 26, 2014)

I will do it now. what are the max temps for i5 4570 ?  also, can i just installed everything new a week back. to remove thermal paste can i just clean it with cloth ?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 26, 2014)

If you have isopropyl alcohol then dab a microfiber or soft cotton cloth with it and then wipe off the thermal paste.
In case you don't have rubbing alcohol, simply wipe it off with a soft piece of cloth. But be careful. Take your time with it.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 28, 2014)

I have reapplied the thermal paste temps are somewhat the same. [url=*postimg.org/image/mz44ghogd/full/]*s14.postimg.org/46s9cws29/TEST.png
forum image hosting[/URL]

*the above temps are with NO GFX inside. *

i have RMA'ed the gfx because it touched 88C today during BF4 and with side panel open it touched 70C+ within a min. of starting the game. Please advise if i should replace the cpu as well ? really confused

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone using i5 4570 from india please jot down your temps during gaming and load tests ? your help will be much appreciated. really tired of checking things for past 10days.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 29, 2014)

make the top fan intake and see what happens. also try to arrange the cooler in vertical direction (cpu fan fan facing the top intake fan)keeping the top fan intake and see what happens.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 29, 2014)

anyone having the same processor please mentioned your temps


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 29, 2014)

As suggested by "rijinpk1 ", make the top fan as intake. As this is summer, temps around 70 is okish for an air cooler.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 29, 2014)

Haswell thermal shutdown is at 1 or 2 degrees above of 105 degree Celsius. 70-80 is perfectly fine for haswell IMO


----------



## nancytrip (Jul 22, 2014)

Processor i5-4570 + CM Hyper 212X. Mainboard Asus H87M-E.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2014)

nancytrip said:


> Processor i5-4570 + CM Hyper 212X. Mainboard Asus H87M-E.



I have a i5 4670s + Stock fan but no high temps.Using a CM Hyper 101 is also enough if you had applied the thermal paste in a right way buddy.


----------

